# Need help in kicking users from wifi network



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey guys, 
Does anyone of you know how can I kick or say disable the internet for few users from a shared wifi network ??


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 14, 2014)

Change password. And don't share new password.


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't, its a college provided network.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 14, 2014)

Do you have access to the wi-fi router ?? If yes then use "Mac_Filtering" to block their Mac Address from using the wifi.
Everyone else will be able to use the network except those whose MAC ID's have been blocked.


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Unfortunately,I dont have access to the router.. But previously I was using  "Arcai's Netcut", to disable the internet access of users but I think its not working well,so basically I want a similar software through which I can disable user's ip adresses.


----------



## xSF (Apr 14, 2014)

Vishalgamer1 said:


> Unfortunately,I dont have access to the router.. But previously I was using  "Arcai's Netcut", to disable the internet access of users but I think its not working well,so basically I want a similar software through which I can disable user's ip adresses.



Software like those work on vulnerabilities in the router's firmware, which sometimes get patched on a firmware update. You could try the latest version of Netcut. Otherwise it could just be that the user you are trying to block also has the same software installed. You know it includes a "protect from ARP attacks" feature.


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 14, 2014)

So,do you know any other similar software ?? Which could do the work ?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 14, 2014)

lol someone taking you bandwidth


----------



## xSF (Apr 14, 2014)

Vishalgamer1 said:


> So,do you know any other similar software ?? Which could do the work ?



In your case, since Netcut doesn't work, other software based on ARP vulnerabilities also won't work. You could try hacking the router's password (there are a few tools in Back|Track), and then setting up a MAC filter like Rishi said.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2014)

If you are staff member of the college then just contact your network admin and get the users blocked. 
If you are a fellow student and trying to block a user who doesn't belong to the same college then contact admin. 
If you are a fellow student and trying to block another students access, then good luck with that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2014)

If you are a fellow student and trying to block another students access, then good luck with that. you are a douchebag
someone had to say it


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2014)

So why do you want to block access ?


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Faun said:


> So why do you want to block access ?



To get more bandwidth,as since few days some people are hogging it like hell.I cant even open google


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2014)

Confirmed..


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 14, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Confirmed..



:thumbup:


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 14, 2014)

Vishalgamer1 said:


> To get more bandwidth,as since few days some people are hogging it like hell.I cant even open google



Please take the concern to the admin from your college and get it sorted out. But if you are planning to get others out so as to hog it yourself, please read below - 



Spoiler






Nerevarine said:


> you are a douchebag
> someone had to say it


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Okh..thnx all of you


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2014)

these kind of questions are not to be asked in TDF.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> these kind of questions are not to be asked in TDF.



Actually he can ask.. but he will get responses like the ones in this thread


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

OP's question is kinda interesting


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2014)

Vishalgamer1 said:


> To get more bandwidth,as since few days some people are hogging it like hell.I cant even open google



Not possible unless  your PC act as gateway or you have access to router.

Try to resolve things permanently by mutual understanding and not through some magical software.

I'd say invest more time in study and enjoy things later.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2014)

Faun said:


> Not possible unless  your PC act as gateway or you have access to router.
> 
> Try to resolve things permanently by mutual understanding and not through some magical software.


Agreed. 


> I'd say invest more time in study and enjoy things later.


Don't say that to a kid !!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 14, 2014)

so basically this guy wants to disable net access to others even though he doesn't own the network.............


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice thread!! Awesome timepass 

especially [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] 's comment


----------



## nickzcool (Apr 14, 2014)

What a thread made my day :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2014)

1. cover the router/repeaters and your devices with EMP proof material
2. generate a EMP shockwave that'll fry other electronics.
3. Enjoy your bandwidth 

On topic: if you don't own the network, no point in restricting others. let others download their stuff too.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 15, 2014)

Btw is it possible to do so by having knowledge of networking and bit of ethical hacking?


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 15, 2014)

lol , this thread has turned into a troll fest.

- - - Updated - - -



Superayush said:


> Btw is it possible to do so by having knowledge of networking and bit of ethical hacking?


Nothing ain't impossible.
--------------------------------------------------------
@OP , no hard feelings for you buddy , but it's not a good idea to ask questions like this publicly.
Apparently , it's a good idea to know how can you kick users out from local wifi network , by using some tools , and methods. Applying it is acceptable , but publicly asking others on how to do that can get you loads of trolls. Take a note of that.
Specially on TDF , where uncles are looking for baits. 

- - - Updated - - -

Your , DP is hilarious , though.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 15, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Btw is it possible to do so by having knowledge of networking and bit of ethical hacking?





Spoiler



if all ppl in your netwrok uses DHCP then it's pretty straight forward. You have to route their traffic through a PC between network and gateway then DOS them by sending all traffic to a fake gateway.



p.s. if you can achieve this *without getting caught*, get into security domain as career



Spoiler



btw, if you don't own the network and still want to do this "hope ppl beat the **** out of you"


----------



## snap (Apr 15, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> lol , this thread has turned into a troll fest.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 15, 2014)

:sly: So,guys hope you had fun making fun of my post but  I finally got success  yesss...i Fixed the netcut issue and then...cut off all the users internet access  and now,all the bandwidth is mine


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 15, 2014)

And this my friends is now my speed


----------



## snap (Apr 15, 2014)

at last tum ne marliya


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2014)

all this for mere 9 mbps speed, i get that much while browsing on college lan


----------

